# 25+? Come share your friend code



## HavocSource

Hello, I'm 34 years old and i'm looking for more people to play with. As long as they are adults of 25 and older as well. No limit the other way so even if you're way older it's fine

My Switch FC is 7263-0829-1115

Thanks to all of you for being such an awesome community.


----------



## DeityLink286

Hey! I'm 32.. played all the games in the series and now playing it with my little girl! I'll send you an invite on discord


----------



## HavocSource

DeityLink286 said:


> Hey! I'm 32.. played all the games in the series and now playing it with my little girl! I'll send you an invite on discord


Don't forget to share your FC


----------



## HavocSource

The Bumper


----------



## RooftopsRevolution

I'm turning 25 at the beginning of June, should I wait? haha


----------



## Reginald Fairfield

Why with the specifying of the the age?


----------



## January

So we can all feel old together  ❤


----------



## HavocSource

RooftopsRevolution said:


> I'm turning 25 at the beginning of June, should I wait? haha


No it's okay. You can join if you feel like it. Don't forget to share your friend code.


Reginald Fairfield said:


> Why with the specifying of the the age?


Because playing with teenagers isn't my thing at all, and the community i'm in prefers it that way too


January said:


> So we can all feel old together ❤


You got that right <3


----------



## pung

Well I am 22, shucks


----------



## HavocSource

pung said:


> Well I am 22, shucks


Sorry but there are plenty of other share friend code threads


----------



## staticistic1114

pung said:


> Well I am 22, shucks


this is like.. the disappointment of turning 18 and realizing that 21 is the actual legal age
also yay team 22

	Post automatically merged: Apr 24, 2020



HavocSource said:


> Because playing with teenagers isn't my thing at all, and the community i'm in prefers it that way too



and technically we're young adults :c


----------



## HavocSource

staticistic1114 said:


> and technically we're young adults :c


Yeah you are adults, I just am an oldhead wanting to play with other oldheads. Enjoy your youth  It doesn't last lol


----------



## staticistic1114

HavocSource said:


> Yeah you are adults, I just am an oldhead wanting to play with other oldheads. Enjoy your youth  It doesn't last lol


haha yeah i get where you're coming from and its completely understandable, just messing around
hope you find more people to join your oldhead club! 

edit: i didnt mean the last part as an insult but it sure sounded like one omf


----------



## HavocSource

staticistic1114 said:


> edit: i didnt mean the last part as an insult but it sure sounded like one omf


None offense taken  Have a nice day


----------



## Tatimari

This is for the Cranky villager community only.

Filtering out the Peppy villagers and CJs of Animal Crossing, haha.


----------



## HavocSource

I'm sorry if I gave the wrong impression  we are just willing to play amongst older adults. Not meaning to say anything wrong about younger ones. We chose that limit in the pursuit of having all kinds of people. My apologies if somehow your age is a little less. I still have to discuss with the community if we should lower the age restriction.


----------



## Tatimari

If that's in response to me at all, I was just making a silly joke to help bump the thread. I can't see anything wrong at all with wanting to play with certain demographics so long as you're not hateful or purposefully excluding people to make them feel less than (which I can tell you are definitely not doing either of those, you seem like a swell person).

And anyone mature enough will understand that, and respect that.

But I've teased the youth, now I must tease the older crowd.


----------



## HavocSource

Tatimari said:


> If that's in response to me at all, I was just making a silly joke to help bump the thread.


Then i kindly thank you  I really must be cranky XD


----------



## HavocSource

Ye olde, Bumpung of the thread, feel free to share your friend code


----------



## Bugs

I turned 25 in January, I'll share my friend code when I get home  I don't visit towns much but it'd be nice to have a few more friends


----------



## HavocSource

Bugs said:


> I turned 25 in January, I'll share my friend code when I get home  I don't visit towns much but it'd be nice to have a few more friends


It'll be a pleasure to play. See you when you get home


----------



## Admiral Squidlipz

Im 29 now, World Record setting tv host and producer, nice to meet you HavocSource, I do things like host animal crossing parties on my television program, so be warned if you come to visit you may be on my public tv show sometimes.  I have a present farm, f-zero racetrack, and drag strip, and working on a golf course to play as well.  You can find more details in my siganture.  Hope to hear back from you!  IM EmeraldTay on my switch.


----------



## Keke

I'm almost 29 and I'd love to have more ac players my age. Already added the topic starter. Any others feel free to add me  

2998-3529-7666


----------



## CamJam

HavocSource said:


> Hello, I'm 34 years old and i'm looking for more people to play with. As long as they are adults of 25 and older as well. No limit the other way so even if you're way older it's fine
> 
> My Switch FC is 7263-0829-1115
> 
> 
> Thanks to all of you for being such an awesome community.


I'm 27 and this is the first time I've ever played animal crossings! Not sure how I never discovered it sooner, NH is so fun! been playing non stop while in quarantine! I'll give you an add  UN is CamJam


----------



## Maryse

Hi! I'm Maryse and I'm 30.
I am new here and new to Animal Crossing, although I have been playing non-stop since New Horizons came out.
Would love to join the Discord group if that is ok?

My friend code is 1263-0427-2041


----------



## Danirratic

Hi all my fellow oldies! 34 here, 35 next month! My FC is SW-6955-8590-2501. Been playing AC games since the Gamecube! My daughter and husband play from time to time as well.


----------



## HavocSource

Maryse said:


> Hi! I'm Maryse and I'm 30.
> I am new here and new to Animal Crossing, although I have been playing non-stop since New Horizons came out.
> Would love to join the Discord group if that is ok?
> 
> My friend code is 1263-0427-2041


Sure, i sent you the link via DM and will add you now



Danirratic said:


> Hi all my fellow oldies! 34 here, 35 next month! My FC is SW-6955-8590-2501. Been playing AC games since the Gamecube! My daughter and husband play from time to time as well.



Will add you too
Edit: Unable to find you with this FC


----------



## Irwald

Don't you know, bump it up!

Hi, I'm 34 and just getting in to Animal Crossing. I only play a bit on an evening so my island is turning into quite a long project! Friend code is SW-5475-0283-2909, switch name is Lewis. Hope to see some of you soon!


----------



## HavocSource

Irwald said:


> Don't you know, bump it up!


You've got to bump it up


----------



## HavocSource

I'm not letting this thread go down XD


----------



## aurri

Hey! I'm an older player, too!
SW-4600-4048-2529
I need to figure Discord out sometime!


----------



## R3i

6394-8766-3690
Feel free to add, I’m a night owl time traveler (only a few days to the future)


----------



## quinnetmoi

Love seeing everyone gathering here!


----------



## PurpleCrutches

I'm 33 (had to honestly sit and work it out). I'd love to join!

FC is 0741-2401-9531. I'm Hayley.


----------



## wilky

Hi! I'm 29 and I have a problem  I can't stop playing! Could always use more friends! When I'm on I like to have my island open as much as possible. Friend me!

0169 5258 2701


----------



## Helenajayne93

Hey! I'm 26. Reignited my love for AC now it's on the switch. Havent played since my early teens with the DS. Only been on a couple of days so a newbie - but feel free to add me. 

SW -4191-2439-2811


----------



## quinnetmoi




----------



## Bugs

Oh yeah I was supposed to post mine wasn't I? 

SW-8136-0654-8316


----------



## ting1984

35 year old here; got a 4 star island, and love visiting as well as being visited.  Friend code is listed in the side profile, but I'll also post it here: 0729-9794-3581


----------



## FlashLaSmoke

HavocSource said:


> It'll be a pleasure to play. See you when you get home


Flash SW-7255-1057-4327

	Post automatically merged: May 8, 2020



HavocSource said:


> It'll be a pleasure to play. See you when you get home


Flash 39 years old lol SW-7255-1057-4327

	Post automatically merged: May 8, 2020



ting1984 said:


> 35 year old here; got a 4 star island, and love visiting as well as being visited.  Friend code is listed in the side profile, but I'll also post it here: 0729-9794-3581


I sent you request as well


----------



## ikouluke

Thanks for posting, i'll add you all in the morning too!


----------



## Hirisa

I’m in my 40s but I don’t always get along with people my own age (they often seem too set in their ways). I’m willing to try if you are, though!


----------



## ikouluke

Hi Hirisa, I'm willing...
I'm turning 40 in a few weeks!
My friend code is in my profile.

Edit: i think i've got everyone on here added now, you can add me if I missed you.


----------



## PyroDawg

26 year old that feels like a 30 year old and gets treated like a 20 year old. 

Love checking out other people's towns and ideas. Sadly, my island is very underdeveloped in comparison.

My FC is SW-0858-3936-7089


----------



## Johnswift

48 and new to all this board stuff...but play the game

Fc is 1363 9325 2911


----------



## spaceapple

I’d like to join too! I’m 33 and have played since the gamecube days. I usually play around 4-5:30pm and 8-10pm EST, so I’ll try to have my gates open if anyone would like to visit. Just the normal requests: don’t take stuff without asking, shake the trees, or trample the flowers, and please leave via the airport. I’ve made two extra houses into a coffee shop and garden center; feel free to go in. I’ve also made a temporary diy exchange on my large beach rock!

SW-5036-6412-4918


----------



## HavocSource

Then again i will be bumping this because it's like on the fourth page but ppl might still be interested in playing with 25+ players


----------



## ting1984

HavocSource said:


> Then again i will be bumping this because it's like on the fourth page but ppl might still be interested in playing with 25+ players



Millennials and the occasional Gen X unite!


----------



## drinkmyrivers

Hello! I am new here and would love to meet some folks around my age to play with.

I'm 30 and I work from home so I've been playing A LOT of hours!

Friend code: SW-5856-7344-9689
Island name: Matisse
Character: Sufjan


----------



## ikouluke

that's great drinkmyrivers! i'll add you next time i'm on my switch.


----------



## drinkmyrivers

ikouluke said:


> that's great drinkmyrivers! i'll add you next time i'm on my switch.



oh, that's awesome. thank you!


----------



## charlie_moo_

Hii everyone! I'm hitting 30 in December  >•< would love to join you guys to do trades, check shops, turnip prices ect
Been playing Animal Crossing since the Gamecube.
I'll add my friend code when I'm next on 

Edit: just realised my friend code is on my profile (I'm sorry I have baby brain all the time)  2153-4564-6232


----------



## Toomra

Hello. I’m 31 and would like to join.

Would be nice to have some regular friends to play with and ideally visit each other’s island regularly to shop, water flowers etc.
I am naturally a quiet person and don’t talk much in game because I find the typing to be tedious and slow, but I am genuinely happy to have people visit my town just to hangout.
I normally play on weekdays between 5pm - 9pm UK time and more sporadically on weekends. If you see my gates open that means you are welcome to visit!

My details:
FC: 5613-4513-2618
Player:Alison
Island:Reverie


----------



## Manon_Despoina

I would like to join as well! I am 25 and - though I have played Wild World and a bit of New Leaf - I have only just started playing online, so this is all new to me  My switch is not around here but once I have it in my hands I will send my code.

Great idea to set up a group for "older" players!

BTW: my name is Manon (it's the name of my switch as well), though my in-game name is Despoina. That has to do with the themed island I am going to make, though that will turn out to be a long-term project since I can only play in the evenings (European mainland).


----------



## IrishSarah

Hey i know you said 25 but will you take a 22 year old? I'm a nurse so I can only really play on my days off. I’m 10000% about mutual respect for each other and their islands. I’m new and looking for people to hand and adventure with


----------



## wvyknee

Hi guys! I am pretty new to this game and forum but this thread sounds like the one for me lol.

Anyway I am Weiny and I am from Singapore, turning 31 this July!

Just hope I get to meet you guys in game somehow due to time differences.

My switch account is SW-3973-2503-1900 - Feel free to add me!


----------



## ikouluke

thanks wvyknee, i've added you, i don't know how our schedules will line up but there are always plenty of people playing at all hours of the day, from all over the world!


----------



## Manon_Despoina

You all can already add me with my friend code. It's SW-1486-5536-5988.


----------



## wvyknee

ikouluke said:


> thanks wvyknee, i've added you, i don't know how our schedules will line up but there are always plenty of people playing at all hours of the day, from all over the world!



Thank you! I've accepted the request.


----------



## HavocSource

Hope you're all doing good today, still accepting new friends just so you know


----------



## ting1984

Same here!


----------



## Xeleron

HavocSource said:


> Hope you're all doing good today, still accepting new friends just so you know


It's not my time yet, I have three more months! Still trying to be part of the "years young" community  not the "old guys rule" lol (not that there's anything wrong with that) jk,


----------



## HavocSource

Xeleron said:


> It's not my time yet, I have three more months!


If you turn 25 in three months we can accept you. Just not making this a general case


----------



## Bowserlab

My friend code is sw-2999-0043-6892 I am 34


----------



## HavocSource

Bowserlab said:


> My friend code is sw-2999-0043-6892 I am 34


Sent you a friend request


----------



## Mewloxtl

Hi! I'm 33 and I'm glad you started this thread. I get nervous about friendcode stuff because I worry I'll be told I'm "too old" or something, even though I've been playing Animal Crossing since it came out on the Gamecube. My friend code is: SW-2873-3793-4109.


----------



## lei

35 here! Happy to play AC with the rest of u grannies   

playing in gmt+3 time zone currently


----------



## ikouluke

Hello, added you Mewloxtl, and feel free to add me Lei.
Both very welcome to PM me here or in the discord if you want to arrange some visiting!


----------



## ting1984

Any new 25+ for the month of June?


----------



## sigh

i just turned 25 last month, if anyone my age would like to add me please feel free to dm me. i could use some friends


----------



## HavocSource

Still adding you guys, haven't given up on the game even with little breaks. See ya there or ingame

Love,
Havoc


----------



## Snek

Hello! I'm 31! Gosh I feel old. Anyway if you want to add me my fc is SW-0744-8044-4520


----------



## Annabert.Kega12

HavocSource said:


> Hello, I'm 34 years old and i'm looking for more people to play with. As long as they are adults of 25 and older as well. No limit the other way so even if you're way older it's fine
> 
> My Switch FC is 7263-0829-1115
> 
> Thanks to all of you for being such an awesome community.



Haha I’m 24! Turning 25 in the Spring. Hope that’s not an issue. My fc is 457871136997


----------



## Katzenjammer

I'm in my early 40s. Feel free to add me to the old grumpy villager pile lol! I would love to use Discord by my Chromebook doesn't like it for some reason, so we'll see how that part goes.

Island: Nyan
Rep: Lori
SW- 2149-8079-3407


----------



## MilaBanana

Hi I’m 26 and my switch code is SW : 2191-6325-7432


----------



## Imbri

Well, I turned 51 in May, so I think I qualify for the group. I'm not online all the time, but I check in at least once a day. 

Character: Erin
Island: Deilf Isle
FC: SW-1856-7828-8669


----------



## pandachu

I'm 30 and have just swapped from New Leaf to New Horizons - still getting used to all the changes!

My FC is SW-7529-8856-7766, and I'd love to join the Discord 

Character is Panda and town is Viraenova.

Timezone is GMT+10, but due to little ones, I'm on pretty much all hours of the day, just depending on how they sleep etc


----------



## roserk

Hi, I'm Rose from erevell. I just turned 30 in April and I still act like a teenager sometimes. I'm still new to animal crossing, but its an amazing game. 
FC: SW- 4681-2074-4527
Please feel free to come visit my island I'm an active member of TBT and pocket camp.


----------



## minimoon

Hi, I'm 35 and play for short periods of time throughout the day (PST) mainly during baby naps. I've played animal crossing for years but never played online until NH. I'd love to visit other islands, look in the shops, water flowers and things though. And I have lots of spare DIYs lying around too for visitors.
My friend code is SW-3745-8153-0420
I haven't had time to find out what discord even is!
Character is Mae, island is Deerfield.


----------



## ikouluke

Great to see some new players finding us here. Feel free to PM me here if you just want to play. I have yet to miss a day playing New Horizions! and manage to get online most days even if it's just for a little shopping trip.


----------



## xSany

Hey all! Nice to see so many 25+ers playing animal crossing aswell. I have been a huge fan of the franchise since Wild World, i was 15 years old back then, i'm 29 now. If anyone wants to add me my fc is SW-7222-4644-1622. =)


----------



## SimplyLuna

Hello everyone! I am 32 years old and will turn 33 in the fall. It would be nice to have some people around my age range to hang out with as my fiance doesn't like to play these sorts of game together. I am generally a shy person and don't always talk a lot but it would be nice to have friends in game to make the days feel less lonely. 
As of right now, I am on a summer break for the rest of June and mid July. After that I will get busy with work so my free time may be limited to the evenings/weekends but it would be nice to get to know some of you in the community.
My friend code is SW-8093-3050-4935
Look forward to having many adventures with you all <3


----------



## ClothMouse

Hi all  I'm 26 and would love to join , I'm kinda new to playing online but I'm figuring it out ha. My friend code is:
SW-6985-8838-7078


----------



## ikouluke

xSany said:


> Hey all! Nice to see so many 25+ers playing animal crossing aswell. I have been a huge fan of the franchise since Wild World, i was 15 years old back then, i'm 29 now. If anyone wants to add me my fc is SW-7222-4644-1622. =)





SimplyLuna said:


> Hello everyone! I am 32 years old and will turn 33 in the fall. It would be nice to have some people around my age range to hang out with as my fiance doesn't like to play these sorts of game together. I am generally a shy person and don't always talk a lot but it would be nice to have friends in game to make the days feel less lonely.
> As of right now, I am on a summer break for the rest of June and mid July. After that I will get busy with work so my free time may be limited to the evenings/weekends but it would be nice to get to know some of you in the community.
> My friend code is SW-8093-3050-4935
> Look forward to having many adventures with you all <3





ClothMouse said:


> Hi all  I'm 26 and would love to join , I'm kinda new to playing online but I'm figuring it out ha. My friend code is:
> SW-6985-8838-7078



Great! added you all ☺
I'm always up for island visits so PM me if you want to arrange something.


----------



## xSany

ikouluke said:


> Great! added you all ☺
> I'm always up for island visits so PM me if you want to arrange something.


Yes i saw you friend request and i accepted you, hope we can play together soon! =)


----------



## Simplyynina

It's awesome to see how much people are interested <3


----------



## Spider Mother

_Hello Everyone. 

I’m happy to see a small community of older players gathering. I would be perhaps interested in joining, though I am a bit shy in larger group settings and do better with smaller gatherings.

I posted a more Formal Introduction on the main thread but the TL; DR: I am a 26 year old preschool teacher, proud cat mother of four, and an avid tabletop Roleplayer. 

There might be an Entire Lore surrounding my island, which I’m happy to share to interested parties.

I would be open to hanging out in game, since it always looks like so much fun visiting other islands and it would be lovely to be able to show what I’ve been building, get feedback, maybe do some light cataloguing together. 

Basically, be cute in a really cute game. Thanks for reading!_


----------



## ikouluke

Spider Mother said:


> _I’m happy to see a small community of older players gathering. I would be perhaps interested in joining, though I am a bit shy in larger group settings and do better with smaller gatherings._
> ...
> _Basically, be cute in a really cute game. Thanks for reading!_



Aw Spider Mother, that's so sweet, I just know that you would fit right in. Rest assured you will have a warm welcome but you will not be pressured to take part in any activities if you don't want to. You can join and have a look around at your own pace, and join in with island visits if you see one that suits you.


Luke <3


----------



## ZackFair77

Am 27 rn! feel free to add me 
SW-0956-2535-5595


----------



## ikouluke

ZackFair77 said:


> Am 27 rn! feel free to add me
> SW-0956-2535-5595


Look at all your cute villagers Zack


----------



## quinnetmoi

I would adore seeing some new faces in our lovely group. Everyone is welcome from all ages, countries - we're all-inclusive! I hope to speak to some of you over there.


----------



## Insanidee

I’m 30 years old, northern hemisphere. New the forums but not the game. I have oranges, peaches, and apples

I like to play to unwind, looking for friends to play with ☺

friend code: SW-1769-5463-7494


----------



## KittenNoir

Me a gen Z reading this thread like:


----------



## ceribells

Hi there! I'm a very fusty 26 year old. (I was just paypal-ing somebody and apologizing for not having venmo - or twitter, or discord, or much else, haha)
What all do you do? I'd love to have a regular place to see who's on, visit shops, water some hybrids when bored... And being in the, ahem, "older" player category, maybe chat a bit about our homes, our families, our jobs.

I also think this is a great idea. I've posited that the forum is probably 1/2 younger than me, and 1/2 older.


----------



## HavocSource

KittenNoir said:


> Me a gen Z reading this thread like:


I don't mind adding younger ppl, but the Tortimer beach club is, indeed, 25+ only


----------



## HavocSource

I'm still active so if you're 25+ i would love to share friend codes and welcome you in our club


----------



## USN Peter

SW-4019-7848-0009


----------



## quinnetmoi

USNPete said:


> SW-4019-7848-0009



Heya USN, we'd love to have you join!


----------



## milkie

hi im 27 lmao my switch code is sw-3643-5626-3896


----------



## quinnetmoi

milkie said:


> hi im 27 lmao my switch code is sw-3643-5626-3896



Hey milkie!


----------



## Slothicans

-


----------



## Shinjukuwu

I saw this thread and felt very intrigued and interested! I'm 27 and I only play this game with my bestie, but it would be lovely to visit other islands and visit their shops as I'm obsessed with filling my catalogue with all the items and all the colours! And that's kind of hard to achieve when you only go to one island occasionally  I'm also happy to host as long as you follow the usual respectful rules, but in all fairness this is a lovely forum. I'm just a bit on the nervous side as I've never had anyone apart from two people visit my island!
I'm not always available as I'm working, and I live in England, but I do play a lot and love this and would love to be a part of this community ❤ 
If interested in adding me, please PM as I don't like openly sharing my friend code.

X


----------



## ting1984

I'm also looking for more visitors, and people who like their islands visited.  I have a few regulars, but wouldn't mind more.  These days, I'm particularly into getting items and DIYs I don't have yet.  For visitors, feel free to look around my island and check the shops.  My only rules are don't take fruit from the trees or trample the flowers.


----------



## Aurita

Just joined the discord!   I don’t want to put my FC out in the open, please pm me for it if wanted


----------



## sigh

just turned 25 a couple months ago, feel free to dm me if you want my friend code!


----------



## Vsmith

I love playing animal crossing, I love collecting diys and constantly changing the look of my island. My friends played a little bit and then stopped playing and I never got a chance to visit any cool islands or have them visit me. So I focused on my island. I am happy I found a community that loves animal crossing as much as I do. I am a really nice person but very shy. Oh and I am 36. PM me if you would like my friend code.


----------



## ikouluke

wow, amazing to see you all on this thread! anyone can feel free to add me, and pm me if you want to arrange an island visit


----------



## Watchingthetreetops

hey, I'm 27 and looking for adults too!

my fc is 1621-5959-2595

I have plenty of hybrids


----------



## ting1984

Watchingthetreetops said:


> hey, I'm 27 and looking for adults too!
> 
> my fc is 1621-5959-2595
> 
> I have plenty of hybrids



Added!  I'm looking for orange, pink, and purple tulips.


----------



## Katzenjammer

I went through and added everyone here that has their switch code in their picture area or if they left it in a post, so if you get a request from some crazy cat lady named Lori, you'll know who it is!


----------



## HavocSource

Lori377 said:


> I went through and added everyone here that has their switch code in their picture area or if they left it in a post, so if you get a request from some crazy cat lady named Lori, you'll know who it is!


Duly noted


----------



## ikouluke

haha, i did get your request and added you, bonus = cat person!
feel free to pm me if you want to do island visits some time 



Lori377 said:


> I went through and added everyone here that has their switch code in their picture area or if they left it in a post, so if you get a request from some crazy cat lady named Lori, you'll know who it is!


----------



## Maggybeths

I'm 37. Anyone is free to send me a request... my gates are open regularly and anyone is welcome any time.


----------



## Tiger513

I'm 33 and would love some AC friends! This is my first AC game. I would probably open my gates more often


----------



## mocha.

Me reading this thread after just turning 25 and realising I’m now categorically OLD  (jkjk)


----------



## Kirstyanimalcrossing

Hi  I’m Kirsty I’m 29. Just got online for animal   and looking just to visit people and get ideas for my island. If you want my friend code PM me


----------



## Simplyynina

Kirstyanimalcrossing said:


> Hi  I’m Kirsty I’m 29. Just got online for animal   and looking just to visit people and get ideas for my island. If you want my friend code PM me


I pm’d you ^^


----------



## Katiehartx

My FC is 7739-2238-9680  I am over 25!


----------



## HavocSource

Katiehartx said:


> My FC is 7739-2238-9680  I am over 25!


Accepted the friend invite


----------



## Cass123

I am turning 29 this fall and looking for a couple friends. I have played since launch and also played new leaf. I only have 2 friends that are still playing. Since I am not looking to add a bunch of people please pm me for my friend code if interested.


----------



## Simplyynina

PM’d y


Cass123 said:


> I am turning 29 this fall and looking for a couple friends. I have played since launch and also played new leaf. I only have 2 friends that are still playing. Since I am not looking to add a bunch of people please pm me for my friend code if interested.


pm’d you ^^


----------



## HavocSource

Still accepting invites via friend code, PM me if you do so i know who added me!


----------



## HavocSource

Still accepting new friends, come one come all


----------



## scaredlittlebug

Hi, I'm 28, my fc is sw-7103-3475-1237 and switch name is hot cereal!


----------



## Simplyynina

scaredlittlebug said:


> Hi, I'm 28, my fc is sw-7103-3475-1237 and switch name is hot cereal!


I pm’d you ^^


----------

